# Final Tour of Duty: Airman 1st Class Jason Dorian Nathan



## billb (Jul 9, 2007)

_Dorian was an enegetic young Air Force cop sent to Iraq as part of a Police Transition Team (PTT). PTT's work with Iraqi Police (IP) every day on the Iraqi streets. The PTT's are trainers, mentors, coaches and partners to the IP. Dorian was one of my replacements... I worked with him for 15 days in May just before I rotated back from Tikrit, he was good people, a motivated warrior and a fine cop. - BillB
_

6/26/2007 - *BALAD AIR BASE, Iraq* -- Airman 1st Class Jason Dorian Nathan, a security forces defender, was killed June 23 when terrorists detonated an improvised explosive device near Tikrit, Iraq.

Airman Nathan, 22, assigned to the 732nd Expeditionary Security Forces Squadron based at Contingency Operating Base Spiecher, had been in Iraq in support of Operation Iraqi Freedom since April for a six-month deployment. He was deployed to Iraq from the 48th Security Forces Squadron, Royal Air Force Lakenheath, England.

Airman Nathan was the gunner in a Humvee on patrol with his squad when his vehicle was struck by the IED.

Airman Nathan was described as one of the best of his unit. According to reports from RAF Lakenheath, Airman Nathan's loss is a big one to his co-workers, unit and squadron. He was selected for below-the-zone early promotion to senior airman Friday, the day prior to his death. He will be posthumously awarded the rank at a memorial ceremony scheduled for June 29 at RAF Lakenheath.

Another memorial service to honor the fallen security forces hero is scheduled at Balad, the same day, at the 332nd Air Expeditionary Wing's Tuskegee Airmen Heritage Center.

"On behalf of all the Airmen assigned to the 332nd Air Expeditionary Wing, our thoughts and prayers go out to Airman Nathan's family and friends in this difficult time," said Brig. Gen. Robin Rand, commander of the 332nd AEW.

Airman Nathan is a Macon, Ga., native and is survived by his father and mother.


----------

